# Thinking of buying a LS



## gregz (Jun 29, 2006)

I bought a new LS Ocoee and rode it for the first time in May of 2007. To date I've only had 10 rides on the frame. The frame broke in early June and I've been without a replacement for 9 weeks now. LS has not returned phone calls, and pulled some other bone headed moves, such as shipping me a defective replacement. You can read about my interaction with LS here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3348182#post3348182

LS are over price, and they have the absolute worst customer service in the business. Unfortunately I can't say one thing positive about my ordeal with LS.


----------

